

I Don’t Want to Be Right - tyn
http://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-konnikova/i-dont-want-to-be-right

======
bryanrasmussen
I thought anti vaccination was beginning to be linked to politics since Obama
came out in favor of vaccination?

~~~
js2
Jeb Bush also made a statement the other day in support of vaccinations... so
like smoking, as long as both sides promote it, it's not ideological.

